# Merry Tempmas



## shaunj66 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Note:* as planned, a few fools have posted a walkthrough on certain websites. Not only those fools will be punished, but thanks to ingenious mechanisms, people following the walkthrough will equally be punished. Plan B in action! People banned for cheating so far: *11*. Ban count is updated real time! If you know you cheated, get ready to say goodbye to your GBAtemp account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cheaters beware, we're watching you!


----------



## Costello (Dec 18, 2010)

1. No sharing/disclosing clues.
2. No posting clues on external websites
3. No asking for clues on "Ask GBAtemp", Yahoo Questions or any other place (IRC, shoutbox, etc.)
4. No posting hints or help to clues
5. Don't talk about the Tempmas clues.


Remember than the less people in, the more chances you have to get a 3DS, a R4i Gold and a mystery prize! So keep everything for yourself. I'm sure you DO want to get that 3DS, don't you?

Any violation of the rules will result in a permanent ban!
We will be watching very carefully!

Already banned  *1* member(s) for breaking the rules.


----------



## narutopet112 (Dec 18, 2010)

I want a Nintendo #ds shaunj66


----------



## Costello (Dec 18, 2010)

congratulations RupeeClock you just got yourself a 14 day suspension 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I'm lenient because you posted before I made the above post about the permanent bans.


----------



## narutopet112 (Dec 18, 2010)

Nintendo 3ds


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 18, 2010)

When we find clues, what do we do with them?


----------



## The Pi (Dec 18, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Any violation of the rules will result in a *network-wide permanent ban.*


What do you mean by that exactly?


----------



## Costello (Dec 18, 2010)

you are banned from all websites of the network (gbatemp, filetrip etc.)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 18, 2010)

I still don't know/understand how Tempmas works


----------



## urbon (Dec 18, 2010)

Let's go on with our happy christmas.
Merry christmas everybody.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> you are banned from all websites of the network (gbatemp, filetrip etc.)


Frightening concept, isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So stay quiet, and good luck.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

Finnaly the first clue


----------



## Langin (Dec 18, 2010)

Could someone translate this to good Dutch please? I don´t get it all...(Well I get it a sort of but I will understand Dutch better)

And niceee I don´t understand the riddle anymore


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

>



misclicked quote on my first reply... Sorry mods


----------



## narutopet112 (Dec 18, 2010)

I dont get it


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 18, 2010)

Uh what??? What is Tempmas?? Since I have a fail brain, that little paragraph on the first post sounds nothing like a clue...can I get an insight on what Tempmas is??


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 18, 2010)

It's a game. If you see a clue, use that clue to find your next clue. If we were to tell you anymore it would make the whole thing too easy.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 18, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Uh what??? What is Tempmas?? Since I have a fail brain, that little paragraph on the first post sounds nothing like a clue...can I get an insight on what Tempmas is??


Contest
http://gbatemp.net/t269120-merry-tempmas-2010-coming-soon?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

What will you get if you can find it anyways r4i gold or 3ds


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 18, 2010)

So it's a race? The first person to get all 16 clues wins the 3DS, then the next 30 get an R4i Gold?


----------



## Legaia (Dec 18, 2010)

what is this all about someone coud plz post a topic sayin what we shoud do?


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 18, 2010)

No. *It's NOT a race.* That would be unfair due to time zone differences.

I am not giving out anymore information.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

THis seems imposible


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ohhhh I get it, it's like a treasure hunt, been so busy with exams that I forgot I read that news about Tempmas 2010 coming soon...so thats the first clue, hmm, time to decipher it. (If I can)


----------



## [Jez] (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm with everyone else, I think I have the clue but no idea what to do with it


----------



## urbon (Dec 18, 2010)

Maybe you are right.
Nintendo 3DS or r4i gold(www.r4ids.cn) both are good.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 18, 2010)

I finally understand how to find the Second clue but having trouble...


----------



## Frog (Dec 18, 2010)

Ugh I must be stupid or something cause this seems impossible!


----------



## Trollology (Dec 18, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I finally understand how to find the Second clue but having trouble...



You're gonna be banned!


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Dec 18, 2010)

I think im retarded. this for some reason seems impossible.


----------



## narutopet112 (Dec 18, 2010)

I dont no what kind of clue


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 18, 2010)

AndroidDem0man said:
			
		

> I think im retarded. this for some reason seems impossible.



The clue itself is obvious...

What to do with it isn't.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 18, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't said what the clue is.
Or is their a rule against even mentioning you can find a clue but not say how?


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

Uh... Guys, if Costello sticks word-for-word to his rule number 5 all of you are bound to get banned


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah Evo. i actually found it. but not saying crap. i dont know what to do with it either. but i think i know now,. Bye xD


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 18, 2010)

[Jez said:
			
		

> ]
> I'm with everyone else, I think I have the clue but no idea what to do with it


Same here


----------



## Trollology (Dec 18, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Trollology said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Costello's rule: No talking about the clue.
... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't goooo


----------



## Costello (Dec 18, 2010)

well you have until christmas to find out what to do with it


----------



## narutopet112 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes find the first clue it is so simple


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

I got it but no idea  with what to do with it


----------



## narutopet112 (Dec 18, 2010)

I dont no what to do with the clue either


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> well you have until christmas to find out what to do with it


thats not long, only 7 days to find out


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 18, 2010)

UGH...

This is hard :|


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Dec 18, 2010)

Sof-
...never mind.

Time to enter this contest for my brother! /_Yu-Gi-Oh!_ tone/


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

Question will there be like a new clue tommorow or the first clue is linked to other clues


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 18, 2010)

O shit I don't have a clue on how to do this..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel like an idiot right now.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 18, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> O shit I don't have a clue on how to do this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same boat as you.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 18, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Question will there be like a new clue tommorow or the first clue is linked to other clues


We don't know, that's the whole point


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 18, 2010)

You guys are geniuses to make up this riddle or w/e it is xD *bows to GBAtemp staff*


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

I finish 3 layton's and this stumps me... Muahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> O shit I don't have a clue on how to do this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well looks like I am more luckier than you, I know it


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Question will there be like a new clue tommorow or the first clue is linked to other clues



If it is to be fair to time zone differences all the clues can't be available at the same time.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 18, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*deleted


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Dec 18, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I finish 3 layton's and this stumps me... Muahahahahahahahaha!!!


I finished the 1st two _Phoenix Wright_s am played the 3rd one...



P.S.
"Remember than the less people in, the more chances you have to get a 3DS, a R4i Gold and a mystery prize! So keep everything for yourself. I'm sure you DO want to get that 3DS, don't you?"
*hand tenses unnaturally at those (greedy) statements*
I understand the rules and intend to keep them as much as I can, but those statements...
Ugh...


----------



## Recorderdude (Dec 18, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a pretty big hint, pal...be careful.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you just have a higher IQ, or your just S.M.A.R.T


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 18, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would suggest you edit your post. It gives a clue to the clue and could get you banned, methinks.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

Searching the internet but still no idea about what to do with the anwser to the clue is 
Man this is difficult


----------



## narutopet112 (Dec 18, 2010)

I am sleepy


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 18, 2010)

Is this the only clue that's going to be given public?


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 18, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> I would suggest you edit your post...



Same for you remove the quote ;-)


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

narutopet112 said:
			
		

> I am sleepy


Wow what a soo unrelated reply you have do not spam with as irelevant as this


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Is this the only clue that's going to be given public?


No, we're keeping the rest in the staff section


----------



## Trollology (Dec 18, 2010)

Who agrees that all this leads to a dead end? xD
I bet no ones gonna stop cause we're all attempting to get our hands on that 3DS that's waiting for someone smart enough who deserves this.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> Who agrees that all this leads to a dead end? xD
> I bet no ones gonna stop cause we're all attempting to get our hands on that 3DS that's waiting for someone smart enough who deserves this.


Agree probably all the ds fan boys really want to win the 3ds badly


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't want the 3DS, I just want an R4i Gold...
What!?! I'm a humble person...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> I don't want the 3DS, I just want an R4i Gold...
> What!?! I'm a humble person...


So if you win you'll give the 3DS to me?


----------



## Trollology (Dec 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fix'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



======
I'm still at one heck of a dead end.
Must... keep... trying.... win... 3DS


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 18, 2010)

Sure, I'll give it. To charity.

EDIT: Now someone will make an account called charity and ask for it, right?


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 18, 2010)

What's a 3DS?


----------



## Trollology (Dec 18, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> What's a 3DS?


Are you trolling or are you serious?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol you guys are desperate to win 3DS, hmm, I'm hunting for fun!! Just to get my hands on an R4i Gold (for a reason), and about 3DS, I'd rather buy it with my own hard earned money, that way it makes your 3DS special xD!

Anyways, back to hunt!



@JUANMATRON - 3DS is the plural of DS (indicating 3 DS at your home), say you own 3 DS, thus the word "3DS"


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 18, 2010)

Or you could win the 3DS and give it to a poor child with no toys. And then get a good laugh out of it when he discovers that he can't charge the damn thing because he doesn't have electricity.

EDIT: still don't know what to do with the clue...


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> @JUANMATRON - 3DS is the plural of DS (indicating 3 DS at your home), say you own 3 DS, thus the word "3DS"


no it would be 3DS's


----------



## TLOZ (Dec 18, 2010)

This clue wasn't helpful at all :/


----------



## Black ace (Dec 18, 2010)

Darn,
This is really hard!


----------



## Snave2008 (Dec 18, 2010)

So are all the clues online now? Like if I work out the first clue will it lead me straight to the 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc or will the clues be added throughout the next week leading up to xmas?

Just want to know whether to waste my afternoon trying to work this first clue out or leave it till some more clues get added!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't believe anyone who says they get the clue. They may be trying to psych you out. After all, less competition = better chance of winning, right?


PS
I still don't get the clue... Or, do I???


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 18, 2010)

Snave2008 said:
			
		

> So are all the clues online now? Like if I work out the first clue will it lead me straight to the 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc or will the clues be added throughout the next week leading up to xmas?
> 
> Just want to know whether to waste my afternoon trying to work this first clue out or leave it till some more clues get added!



was thinking this but then after some major brain work there there


----------



## Costello (Dec 18, 2010)

Snave2008 yes everything is online.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Dec 18, 2010)

So, I've found the Clue, what do I do with it?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> So, I've found the Clue, what do I do with it?


You use it to find the next one.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just remember it for the time being.


----------



## Snave2008 (Dec 18, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Snave2008 yes everything is online.


Awesome, I guess that's my afternoon decided then!

Cheers


----------



## Trollology (Dec 18, 2010)

It's about time the mods realize that this is too difficult for noob tempers like us


----------



## Costello (Dec 18, 2010)

Jesus Christ / Holy F*** someone already finished it. (dont ask who)
That guy must be quite clever. The mod staff guys who tried it werent even close to finishing!

Dont worry though the winners will be picked in a draw. Like we said before: it's not a race


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ / Holy F*** someone already finished it. (dont ask who)
> That guy must be quite clever. The mod staff guys who tried it werent even close to finishing!




Wow.


----------



## Shorkio (Dec 18, 2010)

I got it (I think so)


----------



## Black ace (Dec 18, 2010)

I found something,Just can't find where it is


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ / Holy F*** someone already finished it. (dont ask who)
> That guy must be quite clever. The mod staff guys who tried it werent even close to finishing!


WTF!!!! - Whoever it is is one clever dude (or perhaps a Dude-ette??)

Well whoever it is - well done to them, just wish I could at least get pass the FIRST clue

One Question: *AFTER* the contest & winners mentioned & prizes handed out.... will a guide be published to show where us 'Tempmas Newbies' were going wrong ??


----------



## Gamer4life (Dec 18, 2010)

I think i got it but i dont know where to go after decrypting the clue


----------



## Adr990 (Dec 18, 2010)

What to do if you found the clue? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where do we send it in..?


----------



## +jump;+duck (Dec 18, 2010)

how do we know if we arrive at the end?


----------



## monkat (Dec 18, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> wish I could at least get pass the FIRST clue



inorite?


----------



## Black ace (Dec 18, 2010)

+jump;+duck said:
			
		

> how do we know if we arrive at the end?


Maybe it would say something


----------



## +jump;+duck (Dec 18, 2010)

let me guess
you won PSP2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 just joking


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 18, 2010)

This reminds me how much I hate scavenger hunts. It's impossible to tell if you over think it or not. But, alas, my love for the 3DS outweighs my hate for the hunt.


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2010)

*waits 'till next Birthday*
:3


----------



## Costello (Dec 18, 2010)

it's not too hard- you just have to look on the right places.

yes, a full guide will be posted when Tempmas is finished.

and if you finish it, yes you will definitely know (it'll tell you)


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Dec 18, 2010)

The clues are only on GBATemp and not any partner sites, right?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

Chubbo1793 said:
			
		

> The clues are only on GBATemp and not any partner sites, right?


Who knows


----------



## Snave2008 (Dec 18, 2010)

Are all the clues on GBAtemp or will you have to go to external sites as well?


----------



## Black ace (Dec 18, 2010)

Snave2008 said:
			
		

> Are all the clues on GBAtemp or will you have to go to external sites as well?


Don't try asking,it could lead to being banned.It could be on external sites,or not


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2010)

This is awesome, I'm still looking for clues, but I'm confident I'll find it today! 
Must have been some work to get this together, thanks to all who made it possible.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Stop asking for help.


----------



## Costello (Dec 18, 2010)

clues could be anywhere on the web.
of course there is a connection between each clue so it all makes sense in the end.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

Argh!!! I'm probably overthinking this. Oh, well, he did say we have 7 days, right?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 18, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Argh!!! I'm probably overthinking this. Oh, well, he did say we have 7 days, right?



Oh god, we only have 7 days?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yep, and after getting an idea, I decided to take the rest of the day off...


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the Reaper's Game


----------



## Trollology (Dec 18, 2010)

My eyes are burning because of searching for the place the clue should lead me to.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL, yeah, and apparently all of us are SO ZETTA SLOW!!! WTH is up with that???


----------



## f3ar000 (Dec 18, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you zetta sums of digits! Ill win this!


----------



## haddad (Dec 18, 2010)

uhhhhh i dont get it >_


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah the clues are quite simple, it's just that we are....never mind. Congrats to the first winner xD, whoever it was (just read someone already won.....wow....some people are just A+)


----------



## 0nyx (Dec 18, 2010)

This is so freaking hard... But it's good like that, if you succeed you have more chances to win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does everyone who managed to complete TempMas have the same chance to win a prize in the end, or are you advantaged for finifhing first?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 18, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the Reapers decided to stop giving lives back as prizes and give 3DS's? Seems a little stingy.


----------



## gumgod (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This game is fun.


----------



## Recorderdude (Dec 18, 2010)

Gah...the damn first clue could lead to over nine thousaaaand places...and seeing the clues are all up already...damn, that guy must monitor GBATemp 24/7 to understand the entire contest in a few hours O_O


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ / Holy F*** someone already finished it. (dont ask who)
> That guy must be quite clever. The mod staff guys who tried it werent even close to finishing!
> 
> Dont worry though the winners will be picked in a draw. Like we said before: it's not a race


My head, it can't be true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!


----------



## salnaruto2 (Dec 18, 2010)

I think I got it...all mix up!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just one question then: you do a raffle containing those people who successfully finish the hunt?


----------



## xanth (Dec 18, 2010)

W00t! Merry Tempmas everyone!

Like a couple others, I think I've figured something out but I'm not sure...will have to come back to this tonight. After all, in the infamous words of Professor Layton: "A true gentleman leaves no puzzle unsolved."

(Please don't ban me if that quote has something to do with a clue I haven't gotten to yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## 0nyx (Dec 18, 2010)

This game is really fun when you find a new clue, but it isn't when you are struggling at the second one for an hour >_


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Just one question then: you do a raffle containing those people who successfully finish the hunt?



Yes, and it doesn't matter if you were the first or the last one to send the solution to somewhere.


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

yea i think i get part of the first clue too but the first thing i tought of doing didn't lead to any other hints...


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 18, 2010)

ok im going to try to understand this


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 18, 2010)

This reminds me why I hate scavenger hunts...


----------



## Gamer4life (Dec 18, 2010)

ITS FREAKING IMPOSSIBLE I CANNOT GET TO SECOND CLUE I CANNOT FIGURE OUT WHERE TO GO WITH FIRST CLUE.


----------



## Trollology (Dec 18, 2010)

I got past the first few clues and now I'm freaking stuck


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

a simple question... if i get the page rights,the clue should be right in front of me and not hidden somewhere right?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 18, 2010)

Costello never intended to give out a 3DS. He just wanted to give us an impossible scavenger hunt, say someone has already won, then watch as we all go insane.

Well played Costy.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm at the second clue, and i'm stuck. I think it's cause i'm not sure where we can and can't search. Like, where's a decent place to search? and where is pretty much useless searching? or are we supposed to scavenge the WHOLE site.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> a simple question... if i get the page rights,the clue should be right in front of me and not hidden somewhere right?



I think it could be everywhere, so in text, in images, in image info (links to an image perhaps?), maybe even in the source code. The previous clue always gives you a rough idea where to find it though.


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 18, 2010)

i have a hunch, but im not going to say, just free roaming to me means something


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Magus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was afraid of that.


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 18, 2010)

is all the clue refer to just the site or is it the entire web? then im stuck


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Magus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm starting to think you're the dude who found it first... LOL! Paranoia FTW???


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmm... could it be that simple?


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 18, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Costello never intended to give out a 3DS. He just wanted to give us an impossible scavenger hunt, say someone has already won, then watch as we all go insane.
> 
> Well played Costy.



I totally agree with this. The scavenger hunt is a freaking spawn of hell...or maybe just where I'm stuck anyway.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I just use common sense and experience from the last Tempmas and share it with you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I definitely haven't got it, I have 2 clues so far, and completely stuck.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 18, 2010)

damn u costy you will rue the day you made my brain explode


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

At least you got 2 clues... I'm quite literally having a mindblock


----------



## Paarish (Dec 18, 2010)

grrr.... it just doesn't end!!!

I hate you guys!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nah jokes your cool


----------



## wchill (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm going to royally screw someone over.
Well, I have an idea anyway. Wander drunkenly around GBAtemp until I find something.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 18, 2010)

...i think i found the first (second?) one haha

this is hard :|


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2010)

*Gives up on trying*




Good luck to the rest of you :yayds:


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 18, 2010)

he knows what he's doing (the winner)... he must have done many of these things and looks for abnormal statements (thts what clues are all about)
i think for me, it is more precious to stay on gbatemp then get the 3DS... i may do this but just for fun not for winning (its too much at the moment already)
by the way, who compiled the whole of this (mind boggling) hunt?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 18, 2010)

i give the fuck up my brain aint cut out for this

*sends brain to boot camp*


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

*Professor i got it :3*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

I wonder who else has finished. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Semi-rhetorical)


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 18, 2010)

costello you are evil and all who made this

I STILL CANT DECIPHER THE FIRST DAMN CLUE

no im not asking for help im just bein a whiny bitch


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

I wonder if it's the clue or it's me... I'm usually reasonably good at these things... Must be overthinking. Got to start over!


PS
Whoever made this is epic


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm found one of the clues and don't know what to do next.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

Find the fourth clue


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 18, 2010)

First clue beats me.

Bastards.


----------



## Zeroneo (Dec 18, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I'm found the third clue and don't know wWhat to do next.


Yeah same here. Will clues get even harder than this?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 18, 2010)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> *Professor i got it :3*



Totally not canon. In the game he says:
"Professor I've sooolved it!"

(I'm still stuck on the first clue, trying to find the second clue)


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 18, 2010)

Meh I quit for now. I bet I'll feel so stupid if I find out what to do next.

Gotta hand it to you guys though, this is definitely the hardest scavenger hunt I've ever been in. How long did it take to set this up?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

@Delta - 
Remember: Critical Thinking Is The Key To Success.

peace, yo!


----------



## Arras (Dec 18, 2010)

Stuck on first clue. I think I deciphered it, but I can't figure out what to do with that, so I'm just opening random threads now >_>


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2010)

It just to many possibilities.


----------



## Black ace (Dec 18, 2010)

Stuck on the second clue!Im on the bit its meant to be on but still cant find the third clue!So hard


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll laugh when only one person wins and he gets all 30 R4s and the 3DS.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 18, 2010)

_*AAAAAaAAAAaaaAAAAaaaaAAAAAaaaaAAAAAAARRRRRRGHHH!!!!*_

Curse you, clever ones...


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

damn its so easy first clue


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
			
		

> ....
> "Remember than the less people in, the more chances you have to get a 3DS, a R4i Gold and a mystery prize! So keep everything for yourself. I'm sure you DO want to get that 3DS, don't you?"
> *hand tenses unnaturally at those (greedy) statements*
> I understand the rules and intend to keep them as much as I can, but those statements...
> ...


YES. Please do.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 18, 2010)

shaun and costello are reading this, i am sure if it gets too hard they will help out a little


----------



## Kiekoes (Dec 18, 2010)

So what do you do when you have all the clues?


----------



## .Chris (Dec 18, 2010)

Who is the banned member?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ah... I give up... Not like I'd know what to do with the prize if I happen to somehow solve the whole thing...


Well, luck to all!


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> _*AAAAAaAAAAaaaAAAAaaaaAAAAAaaaaAAAAAAARRRRRRGHHH!!!!*_
> 
> Curse you, clever ones...
> Ikr
> ...


Yea right, like that going to happen!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> shaun and costello are reading this, i am sure if it gets too hard they will help out a little


No, they won't.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 18, 2010)

Where is my clue?


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 18, 2010)

Stuck on clue 2...


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> So what do you do when you have all the clues?


you send me a PM explaining everything!
joking! joking!

i'm stuck on one of the clues and it really pisses me off!

also, i don't understand how you can number clues! i found one thing earlier but i have yet to find out if that really matters or if its for something completely different...
they could have made it a bit more obvious in what order you need to look at the clues!


----------



## Kiekoes (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah I got the first clue but I'm stuck on the second...


----------



## KevInChester (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm usually quite good at these, but I've drawn a total blank on this one.  Think I've found the first clue, but not sure - seems too obvious, and well nothing to do with it.  May come back later.


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't find the second clue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I guess it's time to give up.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 18, 2010)

So how many clues are out there? Just give me the number.

nvm - It is 15.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> So how many clues are out there? Just give me the number.



15-16 according to the scroll.


----------



## Trollology (Dec 18, 2010)

OMG clue 3 is retarded! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Must.. keep.. trying
To those who gave up: Grats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now there's a higher chance I win the 3DS if i solve this stupid puzzle thing lol


----------



## Takanato (Dec 18, 2010)

Guys the first one is actually easy lolz, just lewk really good.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 18, 2010)

found the first 2 clues
the third is imposible


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 18, 2010)

It means nothing if we dont know where to look after figuring out the scroll though, and that is where I and most likely many of us were stuck


----------



## thhorde (Dec 18, 2010)

just making sure, we don't have to buy anything in the clues or whatever right?


----------



## luke_c (Dec 18, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Lolz at luke.


Would you prefer a ban?


----------



## Takanato (Dec 18, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Takanato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah...I'm good xD


----------



## The Pi (Dec 18, 2010)

Is it still only one person who has finished?


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 18, 2010)

This is ridiculous. I can't even figure out what the first clue is.

Do I really fail that hard?

Looks like I may already be out... =(


----------



## Arras (Dec 18, 2010)

Found the second clue! Now, on to looking for the third one...


----------



## .Chris (Dec 18, 2010)

Spoiler



IM NOT TELLING YOU. *cuz Costello said so.*


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 18, 2010)

are we not allowed to know whether we have to stay in the GBATemp Network?

HOLY SHIT I FOUND IT!. CLUE NUMBER 3 HERE I COME


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Dec 18, 2010)

Bah, I'm stuck on the 3rd clue.
Ah well, gotta try harder if a 3DS is at stake.


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

Lightning said:
			
		

> Could someone translate this to good Dutch please? I don´t get it all...(Well I get it a sort of but I will understand Dutch better)
> 
> And niceee I don´t understand the riddle anymore
> 
> ...


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, good luck to all! 


I don't understand it, but maybe you guys will!


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 18, 2010)

Translating it probably isn't going to help Lightning out much.

That's an issue I don't think they thought of yet.


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

are there fake clues?


----------



## Sonic0509 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm also stuck on 2nd clue...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

This here is a whole thread of subtle clues. I have 6 days to work with, hehehehe, no hurries.


PS
WHOOPS! forgot I was supposed to have quit


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> are there fake clues?


Wondering the same thing


----------



## thhorde (Dec 18, 2010)

as i said before, we don't have to buy/pay for anything right?


----------



## ehayes427 (Dec 18, 2010)

i'm completely clueless.
i have no idea where to even look...........


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> This here is a whole thread of subtle clues. I have 6 days to work with, hehehehe, no hurries.
> 
> 
> PS
> WHOOPS! forgot I was supposed to have quit







Ba~ka. :3


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 18, 2010)

thhorde said:
			
		

> as i said before, we don't have to buy/pay for anything right?


what he said.
I hope we don't have to pay for anything.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2010)

thhorde said:
			
		

> as i said before, we don't have to buy/pay for anything right?



No of course not. 

And Shinigami, you can't do anything with all this spam, there are no clues posted so far, only people saying they only got 2 clues far.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ugh......

I can't figure out the first clue. Maybe I'm looking at the wrong place.

You sure there is clue in the scroll right?


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

sonic0509 said:
			
		

> There should be clue other than clue 2 how to find 3rd clue.


you be getting ban for asking help!!
QUICK EDIT YOUR POST!!!


----------



## gumgod (Dec 18, 2010)

I think I'm finding things out of order now... lol


----------



## nodacrunch (Dec 18, 2010)

i think i figure it out, i hope this leads me to the correct path.

cause 3ds will be around Php 15k(Php 43 = $1) in phil. market 

X]


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

okay let's try it this way.....

costello,i think i found a clue but it might be some inside joke i'm missing... can i send you a PM to see if that's a real clue or i just got mistaken?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh phooey... stuck trying to find clue 2... I think...


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> okay let's try it this way.....
> 
> costello,i think i found a clue but it might be some inside joke i'm missing... can i send you a PM to see if that's a real clue or i just got mistaken?



I don't know mate, Costello gets a shipload of PM's of everyday, and I don't think asking things to advance in this competition is allowed either....
Maybe I can help you out though


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

@Magus: Don't ask for *any* help.

@Satangel: I hope you're joking.



Spoiler



Also, post 4,555.


----------



## GamerzInc (Dec 18, 2010)

So I'm probably gonna give up after starting...no idea what this means.  Been staring at it for an hour.  It's like those pictures with all the different dots/colors and you have to notice an image in it.


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 18, 2010)

3rd clue is hard to figure out. . .


----------



## Takanato (Dec 18, 2010)

Lolz is working together a rule?


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

i'm not asking for help
it's just that there is something that looked weird so i tought it was a clue but now that i see it better it's probably not so i'm confused

i mean if it's not clear what's a clue and what's not the whole thing is pointless


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL, does the clue look like a clue or is it just... Normal??? Well, I suppose looking around will help... He did say to keep our eyes open


----------



## Squirps (Dec 18, 2010)

This clue hunt is rather fun...just 5 minutes into the hunt, found three clues!


----------



## +jump;+duck (Dec 18, 2010)

it will be cheaper to buy a 3ds than the hospital charges of brain damage XD


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 18, 2010)

aguyyyy said:
			
		

> This clue hunt is rather fun...just 5 minutes into the hunt, found three clues!


!!!!! I'm a good half hour in and haven't got past the first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...anyway, back to work on iMenu.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 18, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> aguyyyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I'm usually good at these games. >.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 18, 2010)

Goddamnit.
I'm really stuck.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 18, 2010)

*sigh*

I want to give up, but I won't let me...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well I'm off to gather my dowsing rods, geiger counters (it's... OVER 9000!!!), radar, infrared, UV and all that wahoo just to go find them clues.


----------



## ehayes427 (Dec 18, 2010)

i think i kinda figured out the first clue, i just don't know exactly where to look though.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> okay let's try it this way.....
> 
> costello,i think i found a clue but it might be some inside joke i'm missing... can i send you a PM to see if that's a real clue or i just got mistaken?



You may not PM Costello, if he replied it would be hinting at whether you are right or wrong. Which he obviously wouldn't do.

The clues flow from one to another, there shouldn't be any confusion that a clue you find is a tempmas clue. If you have any real doubts if its a clue or not it probably is not a clue.


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Well I'm off to gather my dowsing rods, geiger counters (it's... OVER 9000!!!), radar, infrared, UV and all that wahoo just to go find them clues.






Yes, I did just use the non-moving one for the first time ever O.o
I keep looking at where the 1st one took me.
I can't stop trying to find the next one >.>


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

*removed*


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

PSN said:
			
		

> Magus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay thanks for the reply


----------



## Squirps (Dec 18, 2010)

PSN said:
			
		

> Magus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So wait, there are FAKE clues?


----------



## renes2 (Dec 18, 2010)

haha nice idea ;D t1Clue


----------



## Black ace (Dec 18, 2010)

aguyyyy said:
			
		

> PSN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No there isn't any fake clues


----------



## Squirps (Dec 18, 2010)

Black ace said:
			
		

> aguyyyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, good then, because PSN's reply just suddenly confused me for a sec, but now I'm just a bit confused...


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (Dec 18, 2010)

After this is all done and over, will the solutions for all the clues be released?


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

ultimate.fake.account said:
			
		

> After this is all done and over, will the solutions for all the clues be released?


yes


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

ultimate.fake.account said:
			
		

> After this is all done and over, will the solutions for all the clues be released?


That's already been confirmed.

And no, no partnering up.


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 18, 2010)

3rd clue is really weird.


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (Dec 18, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> ultimate.fake.account said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent. Thanks


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Dec 18, 2010)

Found the 3rd clue.
At least I hope that was it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't really need updates on how far you get, you know.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Dec 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Don't really need updates on how far you get, you know.


Ah right.
Sorry.


----------



## Soulshine (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol I'm officially dumb..can't even find the anything.


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 18, 2010)

15 clues?

I don't think I can handle this much :|

I CAN'T EVEN SOLVE THE FIRST >.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just in case people PM you asking for help; I think not saying how far you get could prevent a lot of hassle.


----------



## renes2 (Dec 18, 2010)

But, 1.Question:

All of this Clues Are IN gbatemp?
Not anywhere else?^^


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> did anyone here currently reading this thread solve 3rd clue? if so i commend you
> People already finished, so yes.
> Nobody is gonna tell you what to do though.
> 
> ...


They're not only on this site no.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

renes2: Find out for yourself.


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> 15 clues?
> 
> I don't think I can handle this much :|
> 
> I CAN'T EVEN SOLVE THE FIRST >.


----------



## hunter291 (Dec 18, 2010)

costello (i think) said that they can be in the whole interwebz. everywhere


----------



## bowser (Dec 18, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> People already finished, so yes.
> Nobody is gonna tell you what to do though.


PEOPLE ALREADY FINISHED??!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hot damn!


----------



## someonewhodied (Dec 18, 2010)

2 questions.
1. Is Shaunj66 the only one that posted the clues?
2. Are they only on Gbatemp or anywhere on the internet?


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

someonewhodied said:
			
		

> 2 questions.
> 1. Is Shaunj66 the only one that posted the clues?
> 2. Are they only on Gbatemp or anywhere on the internet?


dude read! clues can be anywhere!


----------



## someonewhodied (Dec 18, 2010)

ThommyTheBoy said:
			
		

> someonewhodied said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks. On Clue 5 now.
This is easy now that I know


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 18, 2010)

That's how I read it


----------



## DeadlyAnGeL91792 (Dec 18, 2010)

WTF BOOM! idk what im doing i found the first clue but i have no clue what to do with it...

By anywhere u mean anywhere on the internet like ANY website? wtf that makes it impossible...

How will i know if i found the next clue will it be obvious if i know what im looking for?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

You'll know. Stop asking.


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> You'll know. Stop asking.


problem is... we don't know!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

I think it's rather unfair not to specify the boundaries of the whole hunt. Even pirate treasure has a well-defined map, amirite? Oh well.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2010)

The fact that somebody has already located all of the clues means that it most certainly is Not impossible.


Improbable, maybe...


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The fact that somebody has already located all of the clues means that it most certainly is Not impossible.
> 
> 
> Improbable, maybe...


who ever it was... he/she cheated!


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

It'd be a bit boring to have everyone finish the first day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's not a race, so the first ones aren't automatically the winners.



			
				bowser said:
			
		

> ThommyTheBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. That's not important, it wouldn't have made a difference if someone else made them.
2. Anywhere on the internet.


----------



## monkat (Dec 18, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I think it's rather unfair not to specify the boundaries of the whole hunt. Even pirate treasure has a well-defined map, amirite? Oh well.



Bah, stop whining.

It woulda been nice, yeah, but obviously a lot of people know what they're doing.

I gave up on figuring out what to do with the first clue hours ago, after intently reading every single page relating to it that I can think of.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

It would be funny if barely anyone got the clues though.


----------



## DeadlyAnGeL91792 (Dec 18, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I think it's rather unfair not to specify the boundaries of the whole hunt. Even pirate treasure has a well-defined map, amirite? Oh well.



Agreed...at least give us a pool of websites with a bunch of other dummy sites....the internet is a huge and vast place.

Atleast answer one question are all the clues in the form of the first?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm doing the exact same thing. Nothing yet. Darn it all.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

There's _no need_.

Secondly: That question is still asking for help. You have to complete this *on your own*.

ThommyTheBoy: There's no need for outbursts like that. You have plenty of time to continue working on it.


----------



## mad567 (Dec 18, 2010)

Searching around and around.....
Nothing......!!
It's difficult to find out....Every country gets different matches, if you look up for it.......


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

bowser said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and my answer wasn't good enough?!


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

the clues are hidden in the riddles,ThommyTheBoy
And yes all clues can be found on this site!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

ThommyTheBoy said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Or he owns the internet... LOL


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 18, 2010)

The thing is, I think I've got the clue, but I have no idea what to do with it. = =


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> the clues are hidden in the riddles,ThommyTheBoy
> And yes all clues can be found on this site!


thats not true, the admin/mod person said it could be anywhere!


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

ThommyTheBoy said:
			
		

> CoolKill3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, some clues are not on this site.


----------



## Soulshine (Dec 18, 2010)

Likewise, I think I found the 1st clue..duh, but I don't know what to do after that. I searched and found anything..


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

Soulshine said:
			
		

> Likewise, I think I found the 1st clue..duh, but I don't know what to do after that. I searched and found anything..



I found out the first clue and i knew what to do with it!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> Soulshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This dude is smarter than me. LOL, I need to sleep.


----------



## Soulshine (Dec 18, 2010)

Yikes! Oh, well...I'll still search around.


----------



## Issac (Dec 18, 2010)

Good luck to everyone!
It was really tricky at first!!


----------



## Kurisuellegarden (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't find the 3rd clue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ughh!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Something seems funny about this...


----------



## Issac (Dec 18, 2010)

A question for the mods, if someone asks for clues via PM, should we report it to you guys?


----------



## The Pi (Dec 18, 2010)

Good luck to those who haven't gave up yet!
I hope you all fail!


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> A question for the mods, if someone asks for clues via PM, should we report it to you guys?


Just forward it to one of us.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Good luck to those who haven't gave up yet!


you need it


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

*snip* but what kind of question is that behind it?! i don't understand what i need to do next... Grrrrrrrr!!

EDIT: don't want to get banned!


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 18, 2010)

@mod if we find the next clue will it be obvious?


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> A question for the mods, if someone asks for clues via PM, should we report it to you guys?
> 
> Let me say this, if i get PM'd i'll report it,
> and i think there are others who also will do this so dont try it.
> ...



For me it was.
When you find it you will know!


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey thats pretty clever!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> Also i thouht that Mods could read your PM's


Nope, they're private.

And it seems like a good time to point out: If someone does PM you, it's in your best interests not to answer. If you help them complete the hunt your own chances of winning will be reduced.

Just keep quiet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Haha, post 4,567.


----------



## Issac (Dec 18, 2010)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they can if they want to. But I think they won't unless a fishy PM is forwarded to them and they'll just check that particular PM up. (so they won't go snooping in some private stuff).
That's what I think.

I can say I'll also be one who will forward PM's, so no one should try with me either


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't find the second clue, so I think I just won't try to win this. I'm so incredibly bad at these things.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> I can't find the second clue, so I think I just won't try to win this. I'm so incredibly bad at these things.


no, don't give up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just don't about it too much, later a miricle happens and you will find the 2nd clue 
who knows, you might find the last one already without trying


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 18, 2010)

I think im found half of the clues

guess I will find out if I just run into a dead end


----------



## Escape (Dec 18, 2010)

I feel like an idiot >< 
I've been searching for like... 2 hours, and still haven't past the 1st clue.


----------



## Issac (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't give up PeregrinFig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's really fun to go treasure hunting, this all brought me back to my youth! Made me all happy and excited. Once your mind adapts to the clues, i thought the clues got much easier..

So to everyone: Don't give up!


----------



## Arras (Dec 18, 2010)

Found the third clue! It's hard to understand, though...


----------



## SifJar (Dec 18, 2010)

I _may_ have found the first clue, but it seems very obvious and pretty vague. So I guess I may not have found it, unless it actually IS the incredibly obvious thing in the first post... (Trying not to give much away).

Although if it is that, its so vague i have no idea what to do with it...


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

nvm...
i did a + instead of =


----------



## gumgod (Dec 18, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I found the last one without finding the others... But... now what lol I have so many tabs open right now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I've found 3-4 of the clues.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Is it possible that clues lead to other parts of the gbatemp network?
Like if there's a clue on filetrip or shoptemp?

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

gumgod said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHOA is that possible? 
idk


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> @mod if we find the next clue will it be obvious?
> Most of them should be fairly obvious.
> 
> QUOTE(CoolKill3r @ Dec 18 2010, 07:54 PM) Let me say this, if i get PM'd i'll report it,
> ...


If you get anyone asking for help, just forward it to a Moderator and don't reply to it.

Admins can read PMs, but they only do that in extreme cases.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 18, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> I _may_ have found the first clue, but it seems very obvious and pretty vague. So I guess I may not have found it, unless it actually IS the incredibly obvious thing in the first post... (Trying not to give much away).
> 
> Although if it is that, its so vague i have no idea what to do with it...


Yeh you found it. (that is allowed isn't it?)
This second clue is killing me. I found it but dont have a clue what to do now.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 18, 2010)

By the means of 'not all clues are on this site', does it mean not all are on GBAtemp itself, or the entire network? (e.g. FileTrip)


----------



## SifJar (Dec 18, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Is it possible that clues lead to other parts of the gbatemp network?
> Like if there's a clue on filetrip or shoptemp?
> 
> Good luck everybody!


As has been said dozens of times, clues can be anywhere on the internet.

Is it too much like asking for help if I ask, does the second clue take the same "form" as the first clue? If so, please ignore this.


----------



## Zeroneo (Dec 18, 2010)

We don't need to know stuff about other Tempers to complete this right?


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

*snip-er-de-snip* if i leave this i will get banned... i guess


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Dec 18, 2010)

I just realized, the opening to Tempas says "32" lucky winners, yet the original post says 1 3DS + 30 R4i
1+30 = 31, not 32
typo? or are you just getting our hopes up for another 3DS?


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

ThommyTheBoy said:
			
		

> do we really have to learn Japanese?! i mean... WTF people!



Well then i wont have a problem with it :3
PS. Who said that?


----------



## renes2 (Dec 18, 2010)

We´re fu*cked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found the first clue pretty easy, but now? xD


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 18, 2010)

I think I found a clue...

WTF IS THAT... Im scared...


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

SoraKeyofFate said:
			
		

> I just realized, the opening to Tempas says "32" lucky winners, yet the original post says 1 3DS + 30 R4i
> 1+30 = 31, not 32
> typo? or are you just getting our hopes up for another 3DS?


there is a secret prize


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 18, 2010)

SoraKeyofFate said:
			
		

> I just realized, the opening to Tempas says "32" lucky winners, yet the original post says 1 3DS + 30 R4i
> 1+30 = 31, not 32
> typo? or are you just getting our hopes up for another 3DS?


Costello said there was a mystery prize on the second post...


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

SoraKeyofFate said:
			
		

> I just realized, the opening to Tempas says "32" lucky winners, yet the original post says 1 3DS + 30 R4i
> 1+30 = 31, not 32
> typo? or are you just getting our hopes up for another 3DS?



eh i smell another clue :3


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

nevermind...


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

ThommyTheBoy said:
			
		

> wait.. we don't?! then what is the clue?! FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuck....


find it


----------



## Maverick_z (Dec 18, 2010)

got the 1st clue i think


----------



## Issac (Dec 18, 2010)

Thommy, You should really stop asking so many questions.. You don't want to risk getting a ban 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No special skills is required for anything in this hunt


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

ThommyTheBoy said:
			
		

> wait.. we don't?! then what is the clue?! FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuck....



Dude seriously, STFU


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 18, 2010)

Got the first clue, can't figure out what to do with it. I searched every place I know of and haven't found the second clue.


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Dec 18, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Thommy, You should really stop asking so many questions.. You don't want to risk getting a ban
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wut bout readin? Hardyharrharr


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

AndroidDem0man said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't joke about reading, i got Dyslexia so it ain't easy! neither is writing...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

And yet you keep posting questions.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2010)

Lots of people have dyslexia. I have a touch of it myself.
You can get past it. 
So lets get back to the topic at hand.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> 3rd clue still sucks



Your posting so much that i have the feeling you dont even got past the first one.


----------



## Squirps (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, sorry. Didn't realize that could be a hint.


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 18, 2010)

Will the GBAtemp staff get to win too?


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 18, 2010)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah im past scroll. past next part. found third and trying to figure out where to go


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Will the GBAtemp staff get to win too?


Nope. I believe they've had more information in the staff area.

Well, I think Magazine Staff can probably enter, and some others at similar levels, like Podcast/IRC staff.


----------



## matt32724 (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been stuck on the first clue for so long now and I've searched everywhere...


----------



## zar713 (Dec 18, 2010)

how do you kow if you found the right clue?


----------



## Squirps (Dec 18, 2010)

Believe me, you'll definitely know. oFTo


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

zar713 said:
			
		

> how do you kow if you found the right clue?



Believe me, you'll know.
If ya not sure then its proballly bad, but when you see it you'll know!


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 18, 2010)

zar713 said:
			
		

> how do you kow if you found the right clue?



Its been pretty obvious so far. once you get to the right thing then it basically tells you its a clue


----------



## renes2 (Dec 18, 2010)

green goblin oO


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 18, 2010)

3rd clue now..
Harder than before... Darn you costello!


----------



## SifJar (Dec 18, 2010)

aguyyyy said:
			
		

> Less than 162 people have found the second clue... o3o
> Luckily, I AM one of those 162 ppl! oFTo



How do you know how many people have found it?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 18, 2010)

Trashed post said:
			
		

> _*snip_


He can't tell you without giving it away.
He is scraping the boarder as it is.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm surprised at how many people are breaking Rule #5.  Shouldn't they get disqualified for that?

I mean, aguyyy just gave a_ really_ big hint, but luckily it was deleted quickly.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, I think I know what he's saying.

EDIT: And yeah, he shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Squirps (Dec 18, 2010)

Ask me no questions, I tell you no lies. oFTo


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 18, 2010)

renes2 said:
			
		

> green goblin oO




Huh?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 18, 2010)

the number of ppl reading this thread is decreasing ... was prev 100 now 70
i guess the goal of this hunt has been achieved... my aim for today is to find the first clue then will see what can be done
its more about solving the hunt rather than getting any of the prizes

PS - Its not fun if u are told the answer; it becomes more exciting if u work for it... see how boring mario kart gets if u play if unlimited boosts


----------



## zar713 (Dec 18, 2010)

can other people help other people by saying riddles that we make up?


----------



## Squirps (Dec 18, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I'm surprised at how many people are breaking Rule #5.  Shouldn't they get disqualified for that?
> 
> I mean, aguyyy just gave a_ really_ big hint, but luckily it was deleted quickly.



Yeah, I just realized that...sorry mods, I'm stupid.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

zar713 said:
			
		

> can other people help other people by saying riddles that we make up?


No


----------



## zar713 (Dec 18, 2010)

whats the most number of clues found today?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

zar713 said:
			
		

> whats the most number of clues found today?


All of them.

Any more questions?


----------



## Squirps (Dec 18, 2010)

Are all the clues accesible to people who have less than 100 posts? Because I joined GBATemp a while ago. but never bothered logging on and posting, I just watched other topics and read stuff.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 18, 2010)

People have already found all of them.  I think revealing the number is too much information.


----------



## zar713 (Dec 18, 2010)

so how many people have found all of them?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

aguyyyy said:
			
		

> Are all the clues accesible to people who have less than 100 posts? Because I joined GBATemp a while ago. but never bothered logging on and posting, I just watched other topics and read stuff.
> There is no post requirement.
> 
> 
> ...


Why does that matter?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

zar713 said:
			
		

> can other people help other people by saying riddles that we make up?


like 

"riddle-diddle
the cat and the fiddle
the cow jumped over the moon"

that help?
no?


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DeMoN: People have already found all of them. I think revealing the number is too much information.
zar713: so how many people have found all of them?

hahaha, why don't people read things anymore?


----------



## zar713 (Dec 18, 2010)

because i wanna know if i need to keep trying or not


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

so for us people who think they might have the clue but have no clue if they have the clue and no clue about what to do with it,is there anything we can do other than raging about it on this thread?


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 18, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.  Have fun raging.


----------



## zar713 (Dec 18, 2010)

ThommyTheBoy said:
			
		

> DeMoN: People have already found all of them. I think revealing the number is too much information.
> zar713: so how many people have found all of them?
> 
> hahaha, why don't people read things anymore?



he said i think but hes not a mod , so yeah _*snip_


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

zar713 said:
			
		

> because i wanna know if i need to keep trying or not


The first ones to finish are not automatically the winners.
So again, how does it matter?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

@tj_cool - i don't see any changes in the OP?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2010)

Remember guys this is not a race, you still have lots of time to find all the clues. If you get stuck don't frustrate yourselves today, take a break and carry on tomorrow. A lot of times when you take a break and come back to something you find the solutions easier.


----------



## thhorde (Dec 18, 2010)

im on clue number  5. i dont really get it. i mean i DO but...im not sure what it all means


----------



## zar713 (Dec 18, 2010)

wow so the people who do find them get entered in a drawing?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> @tj_cool - i don't see any changes in the OP?


The amount of clues has always been there


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 18, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> zar713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if there are lets say, 1000 people who finished, I wouldn't bother completing this then.  It is a nice tidbit of info to have.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh... You were saying about the number of clues... I thought you meant the number of people who already finished... My bad. good sire.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 18, 2010)

what PSN said kinda reminds me of head first C# programming... the lab 1 was so difficult (even for me cuz i have taken a break from it) that sooo many ppl are complaining tht they dont know what to do and end up continuing on with the book and skipping the lab (then coming back later) or beating themselves up
the mod after reading through many posts told them to take a deep breath and analyze it one by one slowly... and take a week off even to solve the puzzle
if u ask me, none of these can be applied here... we still have time, hopefully tomo


----------



## Claros (Dec 18, 2010)

Why our official dragon receive 4 insuperable green old lavatory D ?


----------



## funnycomet (Dec 18, 2010)

I have no idea what to do with the first clue.... I am so dumb


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

do you need to do anything except clicking, typing and reading? like download something?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

ThommyTheBoy said:
			
		

> do you need to do anything except clicking, typing and reading? like download something?


Do as the previous clue says.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd much rather like to know, whether or not, if you do the right thing with a clue, its obvious that you did the right thing, or if you're better off as a script kiddy searching through meta data all over the place


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> ThommyTheBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what? what are you talking about? the clue i'm at has something pointing at the 2nd S!
only people that have seen this know what i'm talking about!

if i'm not allowed to write this plz edit it all away... i really don't wanna be banned, and i believe that i'm allowed to write this


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 18, 2010)

@Clydefrosch: Unfortunately it's the latter.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 18, 2010)

OMFG... I can't believe I missed that. I've been staring at it all along.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 18, 2010)

Whats the deadline? 24th or 25th?


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

once again i do not understand why everything has to be so vague

"where do we have to search?"

"OVER ALL THE INTERNET"

"is there a way to distinguish the clue?"

"YOU'LL KNOW WHEN YOU SEE IT"

"what do you need to do exactly?"

"WHAT THE CLUE SAYS!"

it's like playing professor layton and instead of professor layton doing all his right/wrong finger pointing he just shrugs his shoulders and says "who knows?" and then he walks away


----------



## Arras (Dec 18, 2010)

Yay, finally solved another clue! It gets hard to count 'em, though. I think I'm at 4 or 5 or so. This is fun


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 18, 2010)

so all the clues are only at this site ?


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 18, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> once again i do not understand why everything has to be so vague
> 
> "where do we have to search?"
> 
> ...


Well what do you expect?   Any more specific and you'll be able to figure it out, which is not what we want.


----------



## Issac (Dec 18, 2010)

Magus, The thing is that when You find a clue, it will be obvious that THAT is the clue. And the whole treasure hunt is about figuring out what to do with the clues. how to get to the next one.

It has to be vague so that you'll have to think for a bit, and not just get served an entry in the competition.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 18, 2010)

Dang I fail at riddles


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 18, 2010)

i would guess, they wont bother telling you if or if not.


to be honest, i would say best would be to wait here till someone blurts out what to do


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

well i would want to at least know if what i think is the clue,is the clue or not so i can finaly stop searching thing related to what i think is the right clue and search for another clue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe what i think is the clue,it's just done for gimmick sake

in short i just want someone to tell me "RIGHT" or "WRONG" so it doesn't feel like i'm running around as a headless chicken


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 18, 2010)

Almost done!
I'm a bit stuck, now.


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 18, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> so all the clues are only at this site ?


No.....
Have you been reading posts lately? xD


----------



## Zeroneo (Dec 18, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> At the 11th clue. Almost done!
> I'm a bit stuck, now.


I'm stuck in that one for a while now. And knowing that I'm so close to the ending makes it even worse.


----------



## Snave2008 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd like to think of myself as fairly intelligent but I've been on this all afternoon and haven't got past the FIRST clue!!

I think it may be time to call it a day and see if tomorrow's Snave2008 can sort it out


----------



## ferx15 (Dec 18, 2010)

yes i find the first clue is very easy xD and the second is... i don,t know


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 18, 2010)

...before i think about thinking any more tomorrow, 
will I be able to find any Clues at all as long as i have noscript, adblock and stuff like that on/ java/pop ups and that diabled?


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

now i'm still stuck at something that i don't know how to look at.. or what to look at... i'm better at seeing details then big pictures... problem is that somethimes you need to see both


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

like for example just to make you guys understand why i'm annoyed at the whole ordeal....

part of the scroll says "rhymes and riddles hide the key" does that mean the clue is a rhyme or a riddle? i understand that you guys don't want me to win but if i don't even know what the heck i'm searching for,how the heck i'm supposed to find it?


----------



## ferx15 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a question, if I have the clue, where I have to let them know that I have it?
sorry for my bad english


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

ferx - you don't,you need to use the clue to get another one


----------



## neokingster (Dec 18, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> like for example just to make you guys understand why i'm annoyed at the whole ordeal....
> 
> part of the scroll says "rhymes and riddles are the key" does that mean the clue is a rhyme or a riddle? i understand that you guys don't want me to win but if i don't even know what the heck i'm searching for,how the heck i'm supposed to find it?


It should be quite obvious, you will kick yourself when you find it, I know i did


----------



## zar713 (Dec 18, 2010)

will some of the clues lead you to a link thats not on gba or and none of the clues links ?


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> like for example just to make you guys understand why i'm annoyed at the whole ordeal....
> 
> part of the scroll says "rhymes and riddles are the key" does that mean the clue is a rhyme or a riddle? i understand that you guys don't want me to win but if i don't even know what the heck i'm searching for,how the heck i'm supposed to find it?



"rhymes *AND* riddles are the key"


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

neokingster said:
			
		

> Magus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see the point is that i found something that's really obvious but all the site related to that,leads to nothing so how i'm supposed to know if i have the wrong clue or the wrong site or maybe i have the right site but i don't realize it because i don't know what clue 2 looks like?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




once again i'm not asking for the answer,i don't want to get banned and i don't want anyone else to get banned either but i ask for a little more clarity about the rules


----------



## el_popi (Dec 18, 2010)

Sight im not good at talking english, only reading. Seems i cant go further this clue, i dont understand what the voice says


----------



## terorist (Dec 18, 2010)

When we heard that someone won?
Is there any post or topic?


----------



## neokingster (Dec 18, 2010)

Dammit clue 7 makes no god dam sense

*Posts merged*



			
				Magus said:
			
		

> neokingster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep looking XD


----------



## hunter291 (Dec 18, 2010)

el_popi said:
			
		

> RABATSCH



I allow you to edit that


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldn't mind helping. It's the spirit of christmas, ya know


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 18, 2010)

again, does this work if i have adblock plus, noscript and pop up blocker on?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> again, does this work if i have adblock plus, noscript and pop up blocker on?


yes


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Trashed post said:
			
		

> _*snip_
> QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 18 2010, 02:13 PM) *4. No posting hints or help to clues*
> 5. Don't talk about the Tempmas clues.


I'd imagine this still includes even privately. So don't.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 18, 2010)

by brother just showed me what was distinct in this puzzle... very interesting
change your thoughts ppl... dont aim at one spot, look all around it


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 18, 2010)

OMG I SEE SOMETHING!


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> OMG I SEE SOMETHING!


OMG I SEE THE LIGHT!!!!
Oh, hi Kenny. Nice seeing you in heaven.

But goddamnit I suck at riddles! I don't even have the first clue!


----------



## Sausage Head (Dec 18, 2010)

Let's hope they wont get harder then this


----------



## zar713 (Dec 18, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love how planes fly


----------



## KevInChester (Dec 18, 2010)

First one I got the clue right but couldn't find it, have now, phew  2, found it but can't access it as I'm limited before midnight.


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 18, 2010)

lolcakes at clue 3 being hard. im stumped as shit


----------



## Kurisuellegarden (Dec 18, 2010)

I think I'm at clue 11 but I can't figure it out!  Nothing is popping into my head. I have to head to work soon too, I hope I can finish it tonight. I'll ponder it all day


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 18, 2010)

1st clue is hard :|


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> see why i say these things should have been clearer?


Can't have it being too easy.


----------



## funnycomet (Dec 18, 2010)

I have no idea to do with the second clue I found.


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Magus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it also shouldn't be SO DAMN HARD!


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

i'm now at about the 10th clue... i'm guessing, but it still gets harder!
darnz


----------



## ferx15 (Dec 18, 2010)

1st clue is easy , the second is a little harder :/


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2010)

Jivel1 said:
			
		

> Let's hope they wont get harder then this




I like your optimism. Let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.

Yes it should.


----------



## zar713 (Dec 18, 2010)

funnycomet said:
			
		

> I have no idea to do with the second clue I found.



me either do you think its a link or something ?

*Posts merged*

ARE THE CLUES  LINKS ? YOUR REQUIRED TO ANSWER THAT ATLEAST


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 18, 2010)

I wish I could be sure if I found the 2nd clue, or if you guys seriously can be such assholes °^°


----------



## Claros (Dec 18, 2010)

Do we need to have sound to find somes clues ?


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 18, 2010)

Kurisuellegarden said:
			
		

> I think I'm at clue 11 but I can't figure it out!  Nothing is popping into my head. I have to head to work soon too, I hope I can finish it tonight. I'll ponder it all day



You trollin, or do I have a lot of catching up to do?


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay, I give up (for now).
I will just watch my anime and stuff and will come back later to see if I can get the first riddle/clue. *sigh*


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 18, 2010)

Question: Will this involve downloading things?


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 18, 2010)

All I have done was:

Randomly find the last clue,
Solve the riddle,
Went to the thing,
Looked at the thing,
Went to the thing related to the thing..

So, I guess i'm at the first clue... Am I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now im just staring at this page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ok... maybe i didn't, but what if i did?
sorry, just messing with the mods... which probablly isn't smart XD


----------



## neokingster (Dec 18, 2010)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> I wish I could be sure if I found the 2nd clue, or if you guys seriously can be such assholes °^°


You will know if you have found it


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> All I have done was:
> 
> Randomly find the last clue,
> Solve the riddle,
> ...


yeh


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur.
It's amusing watching everyone squirm.


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 18, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's yeh? :S


----------



## KevInChester (Dec 18, 2010)

On the 3rd clue now, pretty certain I'm on the right site and in the right place but, can't find it!  Damn you all, lol///

Found it!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> What's yeh? :S


I do believe it means "yes".


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 18, 2010)

That's it, I quit. I'm sick of this...


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or "yeah"


----------



## rashef (Dec 18, 2010)

Can't even find the 1st one...  Damn i'm good xD.


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 18, 2010)

I get the feeling the 3rd clue isn't ready yet, myself. But at the same time, I don't think they're cruel enough to put it _there_...


----------



## Daminite (Dec 18, 2010)

i thought got this clue several hours ago but i still cant find the second so i guess i didnt get it after all


----------



## ball2012003 (Dec 18, 2010)

What are you supposed to do if you find all the clues(not saying I did can't even find the first one).


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 18, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah, I actually meant: What are you agreeing too?
Sorry for confusing you people :|


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 18, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> What are you supposed to do if you find all the clues(not saying I did can't even find the first one).


you'll know what to do when you're done.


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confusion rocks!
But sarcasm is awesome!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Yeah" stop asking for hints.



THATS AIMED AT ALL OF YOU!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





You cant figure this out? 

YOU DON'T DESERVE A FREE 3DS OBVIOUSLY!

AND YOU ESPECIALLY DON'T DESERVE A GOLDEN R4!


























Merry tempmas!


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> What are you supposed to do if you find all the clues(not saying I did can't even find the first one).


You PM Costello saying FWAHAHAHAHA~~~~!
I beat your silly little game.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

PSN said:
			
		

> "Yeah" stop asking for hints.
> THATS AIMED AT ALL OF YOU!
> 
> 
> ...


did i do something wrong?
don't tell me that i gave him a hint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 oh noz im going to be banned

as a last memory, MERRY TEMPMAS


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

PSN said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to buy the 3DS anyway, I just wanted to try and join in with the fun.
But this just not fun anymore. I can't even find out what to do and people are cursing at each other! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TEMPMAS IS RUINED!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

PSN said:
			
		

> THATS AIMED AT ALL OF YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfff, ok, that made me laugh IRL.


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

ok i found the 3rd clue.... can i ask something about it to one of the mods? if yes to which one?


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 18, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> PSN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...wait, this was supposed to be *FUN?!?*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

@Magus:

No, and to none.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

Whats 4Chan?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 18, 2010)

Done! I found all the clues and entered! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully, I win!


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 18, 2010)

KevInChester said:
			
		

> On the 3rd clue now, pretty certain I'm on the right site and in the right place but, can't find it!  Damn you all, lol///
> 
> Found it!




NO wayyyyy!!! im still stuck!


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

it's not a problem of "i don't understand it,what i'm supposed to do" but i can't say what's my problem exactly.......


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Done! I found all the clues and entered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well your late!


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2010)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> Whats 4Chan?







[newWarrior522sighere:3]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a race. He has as much of a chance as the other finalists.


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> ...wait, this was supposed to be *FUN?!?*


Duh, it's Christmas. :3


----------



## Rasas (Dec 18, 2010)

Anyone have any idea what the mystery prize might be or is it against the rules asking?

Edit: Fail Spelling of prize


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> CoolKill3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RACE STARTS WITH THE LETTER 'R' PROFESSOR, RACE HAS FOUR LETTERS


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 18, 2010)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Late!




I thought I would have been considered quick since this was just posted today. Some of the clues in the beginning were really hard! It got really easy after the first few, though.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

Rasas said:
			
		

> Anyone have any idea what the mystery price might be or is it against the rules asking?


It's



Spoiler



a mystery


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

protokun - sorry for insisting but as i said i'm not asking for a hint but if i say what's my problem i'll spoil stuff so please can i send you or tj_cool a pm?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 18, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> protokun - sorry for insisting but as i said i'm not asking for a hint but if i say what's my problem i'll spoil stuff so please can i send you a pm?


Wait a sec.
If you can't PM a staff member, what makes you think you can PM Protokun7 for help?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't send me a PM; there's nothing stopping me from forwarding it to the staff.


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

oh i tought you were part of the staff
in that case can i send a PM to the staff?


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

Please do send me,
I'm also glad forwarding it :3


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> oh i tought you were part of the staff
> in that case can i send a PM to the staff?


Hasn't it already been said you can't?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 18, 2010)

sorry to say that, but i'd guess, if you have a certain problem at some point, they intended that to be there...

sad to say, I might actually be unable to proceed since my laptops lacking a rather basic ability due to a hardware error... of the flooded with water at some point-kind :/

probably going to listen in, hoping to find some idiot posting vital clues to a later hint though


----------



## ninovalenti (Dec 18, 2010)

i dont get this can some one translate into german please?


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> i dont get this can some one translate into german please?


i don't think it will work then :L


----------



## Lumnous (Dec 18, 2010)

i kinda have the basic idea of the answer to this [Not saying of course] but i just dont seem to understand how to do it now


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

Lets all not post so much, give the moderators a brake!
Then they dont have to work so hard editing our post etc.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> Lets all not post so much, give the moderators a brake!
> Then they dont have to work so hard editing our post etc.


Trashing posts is close to only a one-click thing.


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> sorry to say that, but i'd guess, if you have a certain problem at some point, they intended that to be there...



i'm pretty sure this one isn't so that's why i'm asking if i can please contact someone on the staff


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just keep working on it. You should be able to manage on your own even if it takes you a little while.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> Lets all not post so much, give the moderators a brake!
> Then they dont have to work so hard editing our post etc.


they've always been hard working whatever the situation

and there lots of mods here anyway so it's not up to 1 person to moderate the forum


----------



## Arras (Dec 18, 2010)

It says "You've done it!" with some instructions. Guess that means I'm in for the prize


----------



## ninovalenti (Dec 18, 2010)

sorry guys 

im german and wat the f*ck do i have to do?

ive only read the first post (the brown paper picture) and now?

i dont understand. do i have to find clues? are there on a random page here on gbatemp or what?

wtf?


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> sorry guys
> 
> im german and wat the f*ck do i have to do?
> 
> ...



the clue is hidden inside the riddle as it says!


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> sorry guys
> 
> im german and wat the f*ck do i have to do?
> 
> ...


I know what the scroll says (I'm Dutch) but I can't make out any clues!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 18, 2010)

Keep calm.
You dont really need to understand it much.
just type it into google translate if needed


----------



## Jackaltyson (Dec 18, 2010)

Second clue is quite hard.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it some kind of technical PC problem you're having?


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Arras said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arras is dutch too


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> Keep calm.
> You dont really need to understand it much.
> just type it into google translate if you need to know what its saying



Translation will not solve it,
or atleased make it easyer so dont bother!
also its not so hard.


----------



## Magus (Dec 18, 2010)

protokun - i don't understand what's written in the clue,my problem is not that i don't understand "what i'm supposed to do" my problem is that i don't understand "what the clues says" and i'm having problem because as a european my english is not perfect! 

there i hope now someone in the staff can help me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i can prove i found the 3rd clue if it's required


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

I know. It's not me not understanding what the scroll says, I just can't make out any riddle/clue.
Eventually, I will just start watching my anime and play some games.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 18, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> I know. It's not me not understanding what the scroll says, I just can't make out any riddle/clue.
> Eventually, I will just start watching my anime and play some games.


the winners are going to be  picked randomly so i guess it won't hurt to leave it untill tomorrow


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 18, 2010)

Seriously, do I have to download anything. I need to know because my computer can't open certain files...


----------



## Daku93 (Dec 18, 2010)

Jackaltyson said:
			
		

> Second clue is quite hard.



Yepp! I'm stuck there, too.


----------



## Arras (Dec 18, 2010)

Keep trying! First 4 or so are the hardest.


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Seriously, do I have to download anything. I need to know because my computer can't open certain files...
> AFAIK no.
> 
> QUOTE(Arras @ Dec 18 2010, 10:54 PM) Keep trying! First 4 or so are the hardest.


Thx man! You always know what to say. (I suppose)


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 18, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Seriously, do I have to download anything. I need to know because my computer can't open certain files...



Er... you can see png. files, no?


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 18, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> protokun - i don't understand what's written in the clue,my problem is not that i don't understand "what i'm supposed to do" my problem is that i don't understand "what the clues says" and i'm having problem because as a european my english is not perfect!
> 
> there i hope now someone in the staff can help me out
> 
> ...



Ok Magus. it doesnt seem you are figuring it out. so listen. We as the competitors are bound by rules. These rules forbid us from both ASKING for help from anyone, being a Staff Member or another competitor, and GIVING help to competitors.

As such, your CONSTANT badgering of Proto-kun is doing nothing more than causing a disturbance.
So listen. You cannot be helped. You cannot be given a hint. You cannot have anything made clearer. And im sure the GBATemp is sorry that due to you being European you are having trouble. But if they helped you, they would have to make it fair by helping all of us.

EDIT: Also I Just Lost The Game


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 18, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, unless my filter blocks 'em...


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> Magus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get what this has to do with anything...


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 18, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...in America

ON THE FIRST CLUE OH COME ON!!!


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 18, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He said his issue is that he is European. check my bold on his original post


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> Magus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wouldn't be such a bad idea :3


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 18, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wouldnt, but i kinda like the challenge


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Helping everyone would reduce chances for everyone and make the competition virtually pointless.

(Also, being British, I'm technically European.)


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I though that too


----------



## Arras (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes it would  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or does that make me sound a little too greedy?

Anyway, Merry Tempmas everyone! And, I had fun. Great way to spend an evening


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> *snip*
> He said his issue is that he is European. check my bold on his original post


Ah...my bad. >.>


----------



## Etalon (Dec 18, 2010)

So, just for foreigners:

This is the first hint. It will lead to another thread with another hint. Am I correct..?


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, I'm not from USA either and i already finished this damn riddles!
So quit whining and start learning english!


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> Dude, I'm not from USA either and i already finished this damn riddles!
> So quit whining and start learning english!


----------



## Arras (Dec 18, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> So, just for foreigners:
> 
> This is the first hint. It will lead to another thread with another hint. Am I correct..?



Not necessarily another thread. Could be a website, a picture, anything. But yes, it will (or should) eventually lead to another clue.


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 18, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Am I correct..?



Nope!


----------



## nightbreed813 (Dec 18, 2010)

This must have taken forever to put together. It was a lot of fun. Thank you staff of gbatemp for all your hard work, even if I don't win it was a blast finding the clues.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 18, 2010)

I just want to reiterate something - if you plan on cheating by sharing clues or posting them somewhere, then your lowering your chances of winning quite obviously. There can only be 32 winners and the more entrants we get the lower an individuals chance of winning.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 18, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I just want to reiterate something - if you plan on cheating by sharing clues or posting them somewhere, then your lowering your chances of winning quite obviously. There can only be 32 winners and the more entrants we get the lower an individuals chance of winning.



Well said,
*damn i'm being slimy now XP*


----------



## KevInChester (Dec 18, 2010)

On I think the 5th or 6th one, can't figure it out, lol  Got to say I've gotten a lot of satisfaction from the ones I've managed to do so far.  Going to give it up for the night now.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 18, 2010)

Dammit. I'm stumped on clue 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At least I beat my record from last time, when I couldn't get past number one.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 18, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> Dammit. I'm stumped on clue 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm stuck on no. 3...
I't Doesn't even make sense!


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

51 members viewing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (80 users total)


----------



## waffle1995 (Dec 18, 2010)

it just takes a little deduction

"if only "L" was here"


----------



## Gullwing (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm European too ... I have a Proficiency degree in English and I can fluently uderstand what the parchment is talking about, but I can't freaking undrestand why the staff wrote all that stuff :/


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 18, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> 51 members viewing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 18, 2010)

I GOT THE FIRST ONE YEAH


----------



## sinan (Dec 18, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Ryukouki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. The difference is that I know what it means but I can't figure out what to do with the damn thing. Oh well I hope I figure it out sooner or later.


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 18, 2010)

in terms of number 3 _i think_ i went to the right place. i just dont know what to do from there


----------



## Gnargle (Dec 18, 2010)

God damn it! I can see the first clue but I have no idea what to do with it


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 18, 2010)

Exactly. I don't know what it means. Yeah sure, I got the first clue and started snooping all over for it, but it's just me, but it doesn't seem like enough to carry on with something. -.-


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 18, 2010)

waffle1995 said:
			
		

> it just takes a little deduction
> 
> "if only "L" was here"



umm... what?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 18, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> waffle1995 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deathnote, and the guy in my avie


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 18, 2010)

ok  are the fake clues ? cuz that really mean guys


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> waffle1995 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L is a character in Death Note but


Spoiler: Don't look if you didn't watch Death Note yet



he is dead, so he can't help us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The Power Outage has an avatar of L and he's also in my sig.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 18, 2010)

I thought the clues were quite easy until #11. I probably won't look at it again until tomorrow.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 18, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe he meant "Layton"...


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nightbreed813 (Dec 18, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> ok  are the fake clues ? cuz that really mean guys


You should know not to listen to people when prizes are involved. You can solve it just keep working at it you have until christmas to do it. Just don't listen to what anyone says on here. Anything by a admin will be real.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 18, 2010)

Bah, time to sleep, cya all!! (no.3 is annoying)


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 18, 2010)

_*snip_
what i ask if is there clues that are not real  to get someone off track


----------



## danijeljames (Dec 18, 2010)

The first clue gives no indication of what to do with it and how to move onto the second clue?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Will it be disclosed afterwards what all the clues were, and how they were linked, to make life easier for next year?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 18, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did I look in that spoiler? :facepalm:
I knew it was coming anyway XD
BTW it's TPO for short


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 18, 2010)

Now I'm stuck in 2 ._.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

danijeljames said:
			
		

> Will it be disclosed afterwards what all the clues were, and how they were linked, to make life easier for next year?


That's been asked before; answers will be posted after the competition has ended.

There's also no suggestion that next year's competition will be the same style.


----------



## Daku93 (Dec 18, 2010)

Stuck at 3 now! I don't now how to do this -.-


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2010)

Is this a network-wide competition? i.e can clues be find on gbatemp, filetrip, etc..


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 18, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> Is this a network-wide competition? i.e can clues be find on gbatemp, filetrip, etc..


Costello says it's an internet wide competition
Clues can be anywhere


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> Is this a network-wide competition? i.e can clues be find on gbatemp, filetrip, etc..


Yes.
EDIT: Damn ninjas...


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 18, 2010)

STUPID FIRST CLUE!

By the way, the clue leads to another clue... yes?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 18, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> STUPID FIRST CLUE!
> 
> By the way, the clue leads to another clue... yes?


yes


----------



## Arras (Dec 18, 2010)

Which leads to another clue... Which leads to another clue... Which leads to a headache.


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

I SEE CAKE! But the cake is a LIE!! NO!!!!

LOLZ, on topic:
Good luck to everyone!



			
				Arras said:
			
		

> Which leads to another clue... Which leads to another clue... Which leads to a headache.


I lol'd


----------



## Aogu (Dec 18, 2010)

The final clue is on this page.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 18, 2010)

but can they lead  also to fake clues ?


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

Aogu said:
			
		

> The final clue is on www.mudkipz.ws


I went there, and my anti-virus says "Joke/Hoax blocked" xD


----------



## Arras (Dec 18, 2010)

No, there are no fake clues. There are only very well hidden hard to find real clues, which may make you think the previous clue was fake.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 18, 2010)

its not that simple though u can tell when u open anything related to the clue that it is a clue


----------



## Gnargle (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm never gonna win anything ;_;


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

I once won something, and then I lost it in a freaking lake


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> I once won something, and then I lost it in a freaking lake







Impressive...unless it was a fish.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 18, 2010)

112 User(s) are reading this topic (*63 Guests* and 4 Anonymous Users)
How many people are going to sign up just for a go at getting a 3DS then not come back till next year do you reckon


----------



## signz (Dec 18, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> 112 User(s) are reading this topic (*63 Guests* and 4 Anonymous Users)
> How many people are going to sign up just for a go at getting a 3DS then not come back till next year do you reckon


Over 9000!


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 18, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the whole anime thing all of a sudden?
Maybe because of this:


Spoiler


----------



## dice (Dec 19, 2010)

I wonder who locked this...


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks dice i suppose lol


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2010)

I finally solved all the clues and entered, hopefully I win that 3DS!

Had a lot of fun working this out though, thanks to whoever was involved, this was great!


----------



## bleachigo159 (Dec 19, 2010)

whew I already know the clue but I dont know what to do with it!!!

Its pointless and its a disgrace for me after finishing all layton series and ace attorney series I cant decipher this!!!

THIS IS MADNESS!! but I still have 6 days to decipher it haha goodluck to the people who are done with the hunt..


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 19, 2010)

much harder than what I thought.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 19, 2010)

wow yestarday night i found the what the first clue lead me to 
and then found what that lead me to
now i have to understand the the second clue means


----------



## rezen (Dec 19, 2010)

Not sure why I started this today but I think I've done it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grab a hot chocolate, wrap up and get searching. It only took me two hours in all.

Good luck and enjoy the season!


----------



## dice (Dec 19, 2010)

Please don't start any threads relating to this competition. Thanks.


----------

